# Smash Cake!!



## JenLavazza (Jan 18, 2010)

I love smash cake sessions!  Here is the sweetheart I got yesterday!


----------



## AnotherNewGuy (Jan 18, 2010)

pretty cool.  I'm sure she had fun.


----------



## mbkPhotography (Jan 18, 2010)

Great captures Jen, I like how you put them together.


----------



## jubb (Jan 18, 2010)

Great shots! I love cake smashes.  The only one I ever tried didn't go over so well.

http://shannonhuntphotography.com/2009/09/rylander/My cake smash

It's at the bottom there.  I think he was scared of the cake.


----------



## jackieclayton (Jan 18, 2010)

LOL! how cute!  can't wait till my little man's first cake!   Great pictures, and I love the layout!!!


----------

